# Finally A Clock



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I know it was a long time ago that I built the door, But that's pretty normal for me to build a door when I find a dial and movement I like. I've got other doors that have been sitting around longer than this one. You can see how I built the door here.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/9947-clock-door.html

I decided to finish this clock to be a Christmas gift for my parents. It is solid walnut, no veneers or plywood. The thin pieces for the face board and back started out as 5" wide and 1/2" thick. I edge glued two pieces, then planed it to 1/4". What I don't have pic's of is the milling of the sides. They have a stopped dado for the face board, and a full length rabbit to accept the back panel. It measures 14'x10', and is finished with two coats of satin wipe on poly, no stain. The movement and dial are from Klockit. I normally drill some holes in the back to allow the sound of the chimes to escape. But my mom does not like loud clocks, so this one is very quiet.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You did a beautiful job on the clock, Rusty. I'm sure your parents will be thrilled with it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's just magic Rusty, the only thing that I would have done differently is to rout a rectangular cut out for the glass as my glass-cutting skills are sadly lacking compared to yours.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice detail work, Rusty...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rusty I really like walnut, and you have done a masterful job of catching its beauty. Well done, very well done.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome job Rusty, your parents are going to love it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. It was very fun to make. I used to think walnut needed to be very dark , but now I like it left natural.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice Rusty , you will need to build another one for your house. No one can build just one of those.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks John. I have built many clocks and they all go away as gifts. I keep telling myself that the next one will stay home, but that never happens. I do have another clock door thats been in the garage about four years. It is planned to be a very large wall clock, and may have been a bit over my head when I built it. But now with all the practice I may make it my next project. And keep it for me.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful looking clock Rusty. Love the color of the wood. Walnut?????????


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Rusty,

I know you made this clock over a year ago, but I felt compelled to tell how much I like it. A beautiful design and excellent workmanship. You're folks must be really pleased with it.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you Mike. I've been wanting to start another one, but I've got a kitchen project to finish first.


----------



## nevile (Dec 3, 2010)

It's truly one worthy investment,what you feel Rusty?


----------



## otherpeoplestrash (Feb 15, 2011)

nice clock, well done.


----------



## nevile (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyways i would like to share about the new designs by Grandfather clocks.


----------

